# Nissan 370Z Roadster sound and acceleration (200 km/h)



## AdrianTC (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys,

I had the chance to drive a little the Nissan 370Z Roadster, European spec model, produced in 2013.

It has the 3.7-litre engine and the 7-speed automatic gearbox.

I made a short video for my YouTube channel and blog. Hope you like it! 

Nissan 370Z Roadster acceleration - ThrottleChannel.com - YouTube


----------

